

The Worst Product Flops of 2013 - Impossible
http://247wallst.com/special-report/2013/12/23/the-worst-product-flops-of-2013/

======
brownbat
A few clicks to get to:

    
    
      1. Wii U
      2. Yogawear
      3. Blackberry Q10
      4. HealthCare.gov
      5. HP Chromebook 11
      6. The Lone Ranger
      7. Galaxy Gear smartwatch
    

No idea why those couldn't fit on one page.

Methodology is a little unclear too. From the site:

 _" 24/7 Wall St. only considered flopped products that met three criteria.
First, the launching company must have invested significant resources in the
product’s development and marketing. Second, the failure had to occur in 2013
and require significant response from the company. Third, the product’s
failure had to end up inflicting sizable damage to the company’s bottom line,
its reputation, or both."_

------
prostoalex
Is there a good Chrome extension that splits up the text into multiple
pageviews each requiring a click-through and inserts ads around the perimeter
of the leftover single-paragraph block?

277wallst kinda had it going in that direction, but they clearly haven't
arrived there yet.

